# Sharpest enlarging lens



## Mitica100 (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm thinking to upgrade my enlarging lenses to Apo Rodagons.  Currently I work with Componons (50 and 80) and El Nikor (50). 

Does anyone have experience with the Apo Rodagons?  Is it worth going the extra $$ for an Apo lens?  My reason for going there would be critical sharpness in B/W.

Meanwhile enjoy the Holidays!


----------



## motcon (Dec 24, 2003)

here's the conclusion:

>The test concluded:
>The Apo-Rodagon is the best lens you can get, but it's only worth
>spending this amout of money if you have to work with the apeture
>fully open (poster etc.). If you can close the apeture down 2 stops
>(5.6) then the difference is hardly even measureable.
>My comment:
>Leaving the 2 wide-angle lenses aside the good buys seem to be the
>EL-Nikkor or the Rodagon.


and here's the test:
http://groups.google.com/groups?dq=...elm=87puh8$bn8$1@freenet9.carleton.ca&rnum=51


----------

